# Pet Fostering in Abu Dhabi



## sleepymicron (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello,

I've newly arrived in Abu Dhabi (Saadiyat) from the US. I was unable to bring my cat with me, due to an unfortunate last-minute change in the UAE's pet import law (about a week before I moved, they enacted a mandatory blood test, which would have taken 4 weeks to obtain the results...). I'm interested in fostering a pet, as I'm used to the company and miss having an animal around. I'm mostly interested in fostering a cat, but I could also accommodate a small dog. I'll be here at least until December 2015.

Does anyone know of a pet fostering service/shelter in the area? Of course, if any members of the forum happen to be out of town for a few months, I'd be happy to host your pet. 

Regards,
D


----------



## BadgerUSA (Jan 26, 2014)

Check out the Facebook page Animal Action-Abu Dhabi. They have lots of pets looking for foster homes.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Also try Sandy Paws and Feline Friends.


----------

